# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  [مهم] : کمپین لغو مصوبه افزایش مدت سربازی (انتشار صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی)

## saj8jad

* (انتشار صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی)* 
*https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/41945*

----------


## Apoptosis

*یادمه آخرای خدمتم مجبور شده بودن افسر وظیفه هارو بفرستن بالای برجک . طرف با فوق لیسانس مکانیک شریف ژ۳ مینداخت رو دوشش نگهبانی میداد :)))
رفع اسپم : منظور اینکه خیلی هجمه شدیدی باید علیه این قضیه باشه تا بتونین برش گردونین چون پادگانا دارن کم کم خالی میشن ...*

----------


## amir1376

> *یادمه آخرای خدمتم مجبور شده بودن افسر وظیفه هارو بفرستن بالای برجک . طرف با فوق لیسانس مکانیک شریف ژ۳ مینداخت رو دوشش نگهبانی میداد )
> رفع اسپم : منظور اینکه خیلی هجمه شدیدی باید علیه این قضیه باشه تا بتونین برش گردونین چون پادگانا دارن کم کم خالی میشن ...*


*با حرفت موافقم اونی که این اواخر خدمت رفته باشه درک میکنه واقعا چقدر کمبود نیرو وجود داره حالا تو داری راجب ارتش میگی اونجا واقعا تا حد ممکن واسه افسر وظیفه ها احترام قایل میشن و مجبور شدن که فرستادن نگهبانی ولی توی مرزبانی همینطوریش هم واسه افسروظیفه ارزش قایل نیستن زیاد وای به حالی که کمبود نیرو هم باشه*  :Yahoo (20): *من خودم چند ماه اخر خدمت دژبان پاسگاه بودم ارشد پاسگاه بودم صبحا چک سایت مرز میرفتم پیاده از غروب به بعد هم یه 2 ساعت شب کمین میرفتم و یه پست 2 ساعتی هم شبا داشتم کارای دفتری رو هم انجام میدادم*  :Yahoo (77):  
*تازه من بالاخدمت بودم تو فک کن جدیدا چه فشاری روشون بود و چقدر کار میکردن...واقعا بعیده که بشه برگردوند این قانونو چون به قول تو نه پادگانا سرباز داره و نه مرزا 
*

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> * (انتشار صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی)* 
> *https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/41945*


شما معلومه تخصصت سربازیه ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> شما معلومه تخصصت سربازیه ها


من چیزایی که میبینم جالبه رو اطلاع رسانی میکنم با این هدف که شاید بدرد حتی یک نفر بخوره
وگرنه هیچ دخل و تصرف مادی و معنوی و شبه معنوی ندارم درشون!!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hosseineset

امیدوارم این کارها برای اونایی که حقشون داره پایمال میشه یه نتیجه عالی در پی داشته باشه
Serial irani

----------


## -SmS-

> *با حرفت موافقم اونی که این اواخر خدمت رفته باشه درک میکنه واقعا چقدر کمبود نیرو وجود داره حالا تو داری راجب ارتش میگی اونجا واقعا تا حد ممکن واسه افسر وظیفه ها احترام قایل میشن و مجبور شدن که فرستادن نگهبانی ولی توی مرزبانی همینطوریش هم واسه افسروظیفه ارزش قایل نیستن زیاد وای به حالی که کمبود نیرو هم باشه* *من خودم چند ماه اخر خدمت دژبان پاسگاه بودم ارشد پاسگاه بودم صبحا چک سایت مرز میرفتم پیاده از غروب به بعد هم یه 2 ساعت شب کمین میرفتم و یه پست 2 ساعتی هم شبا داشتم کارای دفتری رو هم انجام میدادم*  
> *تازه من بالاخدمت بودم تو فک کن جدیدا چه فشاری روشون بود و چقدر کار میکردن...واقعا بعیده که بشه برگردوند این قانونو چون به قول تو نه پادگانا سرباز داره و نه مرزا 
> *


داستان این کمبود نیرو چیه؟ چون من حداکثر تا آخر اردیبهشت باید برم سربازی. الان که اینو گفتین احتمالا تا روز اعزام نخوابم، به خصوص اینکه من دیپلم دارم :Yahoo (2): 
کاری هست که بشه قبل از اعزام کرد تا این دوسال کمی راحت تر بشه؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> داستان این کمبود نیرو چیه؟ چون من حداکثر تا آخر اردیبهشت باید برم سربازی. الان که اینو گفتین احتمالا تا روز اعزام نخوابم، به خصوص اینکه من دیپلم دارم
> کاری هست که بشه قبل از اعزام کرد تا این دوسال کمی راحت تر بشه؟





مملکت رو به پیریه .

----------


## amir1376

> داستان این کمبود نیرو چیه؟ چون من حداکثر تا آخر اردیبهشت باید برم سربازی. الان که اینو گفتین احتمالا تا روز اعزام نخوابم، به خصوص اینکه من دیپلم دارم
> کاری هست که بشه قبل از اعزام کرد تا این دوسال کمی راحت تر بشه؟


*زیاد خودتو ناراحت نکن رفیق سعی کن دنبال پارتی باشی اینطوری خدمت ریلکس و راحتیو سپری میکنی از همین الان دنبال پارتی باش 
**کمبود نیرو هم بخاطر اینه که واقعا الان دیگه خیلیا سربازی نمیرن یا معافیت جور میکنن یا خودشونو به درس بند کردن و یه عده هم اصلا کارت پایان خدمت بدردشون نمیخوره که بیان خدمت جدیدا واسه گواهینامه هم نیاز نیس*  :Yahoo (21):

----------

